# Einfach einen String in einer Variablen speichern



## Fakespace (19. September 2005)

Moin


ist es denn mit "Boardmitteln" also ohne zusaetzliche Klasse nicht moeglich, einfach einen String einzulesen ? Etwas in der Art von


```
System.out.println
```


also vielleicht was wie


```
System.in.readln
```

?



Danke schon mal


----------



## zerix (19. September 2005)

Wo willste was einlesen Eingabeaufforderung?

Das geht mit


```
BufferedReader br=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));

String text=br.readLine();
```


----------



## Fakespace (19. September 2005)

Ja, Eingabeaufforderung


Aber mit dem code bekomm ich ein



> InputStreamReader cannot be resolved to a type
> BufferedReader cannot be resolved to a type





```
public class test {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		BufferedReader br=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
		String text=br.readLine();
	}
}
```


Oder haette ich es anders implementieren muessen ?


----------



## NomadSoul (19. September 2005)

Naja must Die Klassen oben natürlich mittels import einbinden


----------



## Fakespace (20. September 2005)

Hab ich mir gedacht, aber genau das war es ja, was ich eigentlich nicht wollte


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (20. September 2005)

hi,
 also ohne importe geht es eh nicht. Denn es wird immer etwas importiert, auch wenn es explizit nicht angegeben wird. Das java.lang Package zum Beispiel wird immer standardmässig importiert
 Wenn es dir darum geht, eine Eingabe über die Konsole ohne explizite Importe einzulesen, geht das so in der Art : ( Auch wenn ich nicht weis, wieso man sowas machen möchte)

```
byte buffer[] = new byte[255];  
 String input = "";
 int readbytes;
  do {
   try {
   readbytes = System.in.read(buffer, 0, 255);
     input = new String(buffer, 0, read);
     }
     catch(Exception e) {
   	e.printStackTrace();
     }  
   } while(abbruchbedingung != true);
```


----------



## teppi (20. September 2005)

Die erforderlichen zu importierenden Klassen gehören zur Standardinstallation jeder Javainstallation. Darauf zu verzichten macht imho keinen Sinn.


----------

